# Cropping



## new2this (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 2 ft outdoor  plant in a pot (Indica Strain), in the  1st week of flowering, and a friend of keeps telling me to crop the top to make the buds grow bushy, is this true? The plant is growing good and i don't want to mess this plant up by cutting on it if i don't have too.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 31, 2009)

into flower now, i would leave it.
topping the plant is usually done earlier to make the plant bush out more.
 i don't think you'll gain anything by topping now.. if anything you'll probably lose weight.


----------



## new2this (Aug 31, 2009)

Im in the first days of flowering I only used miracle grow sticks in my dirt should i use anything else during flowering?


----------



## meds4me (Aug 31, 2009)

add molases ( blackstrap ) and quit using MG. Its salt based and you can "lock up" the plant with them salts IMO.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello New2this.

When you say that the plant is in flower for 1 week- do you mean that the plant has shown sex (preflowers) or you have actual flowers growing?  There is a difference.  Either way you can still top at 1 week, but it will slow your growth considerably as the plant uses its energy to heal the cut.  But, if you're growing outdoors, it won't matter as much as if growing indoors as you have no height constraints outdoors.  You might want to bend her over a little, but that too will slow growth- the result of either method is to create more bud sites as opposed to one main cola.  Ultimately, you'll end up with pretty much the same amount of product at harvest whether you top or not.  So why slow things down now?  The plant is genetically only capable of producing so much- by improving environment we can help the plant get closer to it's full potential, so.....

As far as your fertilizer goes, you need to look at the NPK ratio of the MG stick.  The nitrogen (N) should be lower and the phosphorous (P) should be higher for the needs of a flowering plant.

Good luck to you and let us know how it works out.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 1, 2009)

if those are the same sticks i'm thinking.. they may cause you problems down the road..
the ones i'm thinking of say on the box "feeds for up to 4 months" or something.. not good.

when you want to flush the nutes out of them, you'll still be feeding them.
if there's anything left of the sticks, i'd suggest to pull them out.


----------

